# [SOLVED] A disc with unsupported format error



## baldy3577 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

This is my first time posting here (have been reading the forums for a while though), as I now have a couple of problems. I really hope someone has a solution, as I'm out of ideas.


My computer specs are:
I'm running Vista64 Ultimate
Intel e8400
Gigabyte GA-X38-DQ6
8GB Corsair dominator 8500 DDR2 Ram
LG GGC-H20L SuperMulti-Blu BD/HD/DVD/CD drive



Problem 1 I encountered yesterday for the first time:

A disc with unsupported format in drive A:

I tried watching a Blu-ray movie and this is the error I get from PowerDVD. I tried a HD-DVD movie, same error. I proceeded to uninstall Powerdvd, re-boot, re-install, reboot and tried to play again... same error... I tried a registry roll-back (3 different ones from previous weeks) ... Same error... I applied the latest patch from cyberlink.. No dice... I uninstalled the LG drive, re-booted, re-installed... Same error...

I tried opening in WMP (as I have the K-lite codec pack), and it just gives me the unsupported file type error.. I tried opening both discs again in Windows Media Center, and I get the No-decoder installed error, yet powerdvd and my codec packs are installed...

I'm stumped... Everything worked before, no hardware changes, no windows updates, no software changes except for the fact I deleted the old Nero directory since Nero has not been installed in over 6 months (didn't really like the trial version as my machine froze repeatedly...)


Problem 2 is that if I open my burning software which used to work as well, it tells me that there is no burner in my system..

I tried running sfc /scannow and it didn't report any errors either.:4-dontkno


HELP!! 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: A disc with unsupported format error*

have you left a floppy disc in the drive
remove the filters
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461


----------



## baldy3577 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: A disc with unsupported format error*



dai said:


> have you left a floppy disc in the drive
> remove the filters
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461


floppy disc? lol 

I tried removing the upper and lower filters earlier (and again when u mentioned them, just in case) .... Nothing... The burning software is a cyberlink product too.. power2go..

As far as the powerdvd software is concerned, i tried uninstalling everything again, and used a registry cleaner to remove all remnants, temp files, etc.

re-booted, and re-installed... Still doesn't work... Powerdvd is still giving me the unsupported format error.


Thank you for your response though. much appreciated...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: A disc with unsupported format error*

floppy disc? lol
drive A is usually the floppy drive


----------



## baldy3577 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: A disc with unsupported format error*

Issue RESOLVED...Kind of.

It seems that Vista64, and PwerDVD have some sort of conflict if the drive is placed in sequnce with my other hard drives.

eg: Drive 1 is on SATA Master 0.... Drive C: (Boot drive)
Drive 2 is on SATA Master 1.... Drive D: (My Documents)
Drive 3 is on SATA Master 2.... Drive E: (My graphics files)
Drive 4 is on SATA Master 3.... Drive F: (Backup drive)
Drive 5 WAS on SATA Master 4.... Drive A: (LG BD/HD/DVD drive)

I moved drive 5 around, and it operates correctly on SATA 5, SATA 6, and on Slave SATA 0.

Not sure if this is a flaw in Vista64, or just PowerDVD, but moving it to a non-sequential SATA, or to a "slave" rectifies the problem.

Hope this helps someone...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: A disc with unsupported format error*

thanks for posting back the fix


----------

